# wheres the best spot to hit on a rabbit



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

where the best spot to hit a rabbit so i can kill it humanely?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> where the best spot to hit a rabbit so i can kill it humanely?


From the side aim at the eyes, from in front, right between them.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with Hrawk...... hit the head and a meal will be provided you!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Aim right at the ear hole.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Aim right at the ear hole.


Im with Bill. I always try to hit them on the side of the head. if you aim for the front. the eyes for instance, the head is sloped and a glancing blow would hurt, but not kill. A side headshot is like humans being hit on the side. The temple is the thinnest part of the skull.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

*"wheres the best spot to hit on a rabbit?"*

I dunno, ... I've had pretty good luck in country western bars. But you have to get them drunk first if you want to succeed.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL, esp playboy bunny rabbits.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Head shot is best because no meat is ruined and they expire immediately.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

I would have to agree, head shot always, midway between eyes and ears is the kill zone.
From front they say chest but the heart is a much smaller target to hit and the potential for wounding is high.
Some might say if the projectile is large and heavy and possesing high kinetic energy main body kills will do the job due to massive shock
but I would not shoot that way.

Great to see someone ask before going out hunting


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Head shot every time, never shoot at a rabbit from behinde, and make sure you are close, its better to miss getting a shot than hit it and injure it, theres always a other day, and never shoot them sat outside there holes, even though they are killed out right the nerves kick in and some will still run down the hole, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Good question, should probably be in the hunting section though.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Head shot every time, never shoot at a rabbit from behinde, and make sure you are close, its better to miss getting a shot than hit it and injure it, theres always a other day, and never shoot them sat outside there holes, even though they are killed out right the nerves kick in and some will still run down the hole, jeff


Oh yes forgot about that, or if they are by thick brambles / undergrowth thould could disappear into it driven by instinct.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm glad I did a bit more research on this. I have always been aiming at the eyes, however after finding the below pic, I will now be adjusting my aim to between the eye and the ear hole. However, I have never seen a rabbit not die instantly when you punch through the eye.

Rabbits have a self defence mechanism of an instant coronary attack in times of stress. This saves them from the agony of being eaten alive by predators and such. I have even seen rabbits fall over dead when a bullet has missed them completely and struck the ground around them.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If that works, why not fling a handful of gravel? Or in my case, sing.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Aim for the foot... That's the lucky shot


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I like that drawing you found Hrawk, and the ear thing is great for us all to to remember Bill. When I read your post it rang a bell that an uncle had said that to me when I was a teen shooting them with a scoped .22. I had forgotten it though since I've mostly hunted rabbits with a shotgun though the years. 
I would say that for me when out with a slingshot I do pic a spot, by the eye or center of the head, but next time I'll try the ear thing, I just hope I don't start a Van Gogh incident with a .44 cal lead ball.









Seriously..... those heads are small!!!! I'm hard pressed to hit the rabbits head period. I know, I know, there are some great crack hunting shots out there, but honestly I shoot well enough to surprise sometimes, and disappoint at others.

My hunting chant is "Aim small, miss small!!!" I just wish all the animals I pursued with my slingshot would hold perfectly still, and grow a little larger.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Rabbits have a self defence mechanism of an instant coronary attack in times of stress.


That's the first time I've heard that falling over dead is a defense mechanism. It might alleviate some agony for the rabbit, and thus have its purpose, but as a defense mechanism it kind of sucks.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

haertig said:


> Rabbits have a self defence mechanism of an instant coronary attack in times of stress.


That's the first time I've heard that falling over dead is a defense mechanism. It might alleviate some agony for the rabbit, and thus have its purpose, but as a defense mechanism it kind of sucks.
[/quote]

This should be in the hunting bit but i will leave it cos a lot of people have posted in it,
Ive had rabbits with the dogs and when i have skinned and cleaned them, some have had air rifle pellets in them for months before, and even had them with shot gun pellets in the back end, my son got one with a cross bolt though its back end and it had healed up, so that throws heart attacks out of the window ha ha, plus all the rabbits i get in my snares are alive, i wont post a photo biut there is some in the hunting bit i posted, and my dogs bring rabbits back live to hand, jeff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have experienced this twice myself, and heard a few stories from others of the same thing happening.

Once with a 12ga slug, I though I was shooting BB, second time was with a .223 when I was being stupid and firing from the hip from a moving vehicle. Both times were a miss, no damage to the animal at all but both were dead by the time I walked over to them to check.

I guess your rabbits over there aren't as wimpy as the ones here.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I have experienced this twice myself, and heard a few stories from others of the same thing happening.
> 
> Once with a 12ga slug, I though I was shooting BB, second time was with a .223 when I was being stupid and firing from the hip from a moving vehicle. Both times were a miss, no damage to the animal at all but both were dead by the time I walked over to them to check.
> 
> I guess your rabbits over there aren't as wimpy as the ones here.


they must be all softies were you live ha ha, my daughter flys a eagle owl on rabbits and they have to be dispatched, heres Sindy bringing one back alive, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

As the men have said.. Always shoot the head and it will be dead..

Kind of surprised to see this thread but hey thats what we're here for... to learn...


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank You
i knew the head
i thought it was a specific spot but it seems anywhere on the noggin is fair game

Hrawk that was a great picture!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I'm glad I did a bit more research on this. I have always been aiming at the eyes, however after finding the below pic, I will now be adjusting my aim to between the eye and the ear hole. However, I have never seen a rabbit not die instantly when you punch through the eye.
> 
> Rabbits have a self defence mechanism of an instant coronary attack in times of stress. This saves them from the agony of being eaten alive by predators and such. I have even seen rabbits fall over dead when a bullet has missed them completely and struck the ground around them.


Thanks for the awesome picture will put it to target practice use..

I dont actually aim as the fork is always just under my line of vision when I draw back and I usually focus my eyes on what I intend to hit and let the rock sail. It all happens so automatic it seems strange to put it into words.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

head


----------

